# epek broadhead



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok I know a lot has been covered on these. I am gonna switch, but before I head down to uac I was wondering if these will work on fatter aluminum shafts. I shoot 2315. I sent elk22hunter a pm, but wondering if anyone can answer it for me before I waste gas on the trip down.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

...why wouldnt they?


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Lookin at them it looks like something slips over the shaft and if its too large diameter it won't slide over? I could be way off base here. Back to YouTube I go.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i think they are designed, just like any other broadhead out there, to be used on any modern day arrows that have an insert.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

They should be fine, I shoot Easton flatlines and the EPEK diameter is a little larger.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry that I am slow but NO, they wont go over the alluminum. They are big enough without making them to cover alluminum shafts. We could build a reduction peice but that would add to the weight and with as many guys giving up on the alluminum it hasn't been a high priority. Obviously we would change that thought if the need was greater.
Again sorry that we are not accomodating on that end.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

It's all good elk. On the upside my buddy is building me some carbons as we speak. I've finally arrived in the 21st century. Can't wait to try the new epeks!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Question, is the fiber optic really necessary for these broad heads to function correctly? What chance is there that the blade will deploy in flight? Also there aren't very many in the packaging can you buy the fiber optics separate or should we just look for some generic stuff that will work?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You can use 50lb monofilament line. If the fiber is not used, the abrupt forward motion of the arrow upon release will cause the head to open....as I understand it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Question, is the fiber optic really necessary for these broad heads to function correctly? What chance is there that the blade will deploy in flight? Also there aren't very many in the packaging can you buy the fiber optics separate or should we just look for some generic stuff that will work?


The heads with the O rings or the newer version with the Mono fiber, will open in flight 100% of the time if those items are not in place. We have done HUGE amounts of testing. The package should have come with 3 extra fibers per head making it 9 fibers per pack.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What is the price on the new epeks?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

They were like 42 bucks plus tax for 3 heads.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I paid $39.95 for 3 heads from SantanaOutdoors.com -- Free shipping. Nice guys down there.


----------

